# The Egg Salad Sandwich Thread



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone else think it's weird that most shops ask if you want Mayo on your egg salad sandwich?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Does anyone else think it's weird that most shops ask if you want Mayo on your egg salad sandwich?


What if you don't want mayo, you want Miracle Whip?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never run into that anywhere in Canada, from one end to the other, so it may be unique to your experience.

I will put in my vote for one of the best E.S.S.'s as being at the Arbutus Café in Duncan, BC. I don't know if the café or the sandwich are still extant since it has been quite some time since I ate there, but it was real good. Had almond slices in it.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

A sandwich just isn't a sandwich without Miracle Whip :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I think its weird that someone would order an egg salad sandwich period.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

hoser said:


> I think its weird that someone would order an egg salad sandwich period.


I have only one thing to say to you, sir: :sport-smiley-002:


:smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Years ago when I was a line cook at a "grease fest" restaurant, one of our regulars would call-in an order for egg salad sandwich for pick-up. It wasn't on the menu and this had been going on since well before I began working there. It NEVER failed to be a super busy night, and I'd get the order and have to hard boil the eggs, put them in the freezer to cool them, then proceed to make the @$#*ing sandwhich. I make egg salad sandwichs no more. :2guns:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Egg salad is one of those things that contradicts the normal rules of sandwiches: "more is better". Go to a deli and order a sliced meat sandwich of any kind and the top piece of bread will be nearly perpendicular to the plate, because the meat is piled so high. Piling egg salad that high just annoys and frustrates people, because you risk your clothing should you pick it up in your hands and bite down.

As for mayo/M-whip, I suppose that may be in keeping with that madness about egg-white omelettes and such. For a while eggs were on the no-no list as far as cholesterol went, but recent views in the nutritionist/dietician world have changed. It's not so much the eggs, but what people have with them that is the problem. And if you've ever made your won mayo, you'll know that it is mostly oil. I've had egg salad without mayo or M-whip, and it's....okay, if it has enough onions in it. But it isn't the same if a little "white ambrosia" isn't in the mix.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

preference is mayo.....will go for m whip......just not in excess........bit of lettuce is OK....def'n some onions, finely chopped...sweet pickle on the side.....however.........it should be on lightly toasted bread.........and to the OP.........I hate you........it's 4:13 and I am drooling on my keyboard...........and my tummy is growling............dang


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Only time I like miracle whip is in a salmon salad sandwich.

For egg it's mayo or no mayo at all.

Little buttered toast with hard boiled eggs smashed up on it and a little pepper and salt is very good too!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Meh.....I just opened a can of maple beans for a quick snack :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:O

Wow you people are all weird! *<-- in case people have missed it; when a finger points, three point back at the pointer. I am VERY odd with food at times and I know it. I can live with that and with myself for that*



9kkhhd Time to cook this up a bit:

I will use, Mayo, Miracle Whip, Sour Cream, or unflavoured plain yoghurt, and sometimes a combination of two or more of these (sour cream is kind groovy). I have also used salad dressings such as creamy Caesar or creamy ranch etc but these are usually strong enough that more than 1 or 2 tablespoons can be overpowering. I once tried just melted butter and though tasty it .... was a tad oily too 

I also don't like egg salad that forgets the salad. >,< The Mrs makes mashed eggs and mayo on bread and calls that egg salad >.< I call that mashed eggs with mayo.. on bread. I add in red pepper small dice, capers the have been lightly chopped, slivered onions, fine diced celery, and whatever else I find in the fridge to use. Summer time I also add in tomatillos which are interesting.

What I do find mind boggling is people that DON'T butter their bread @)@ I mean, how is bread supposed to be able to slide down your throat otherwise? Bread is about as slippery as anti-skid coating in a shower :O

HAHA so, how do you folks (including Mr Hammer there with onions) make Egg Salad?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Does anyone else think it's weird that most shops ask if you want Mayo on your egg salad sandwich?


Yea...why is that -- it's already made with mayo, why do I need that much more on my bread?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't care for them, but I do have the firsthand knowledge that at work (Tim Hortons) it does not come standard on an Egg salad Sandwich.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay I'll bite. 
:food-smiley-004:



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Does anyone else think it's weird that most shops ask if you want Mayo on your egg salad sandwich?



I think it's great to have a choice. 
To mayo or not to mayo.
Personally I would opt for the mayo.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> :O
> What I do find mind boggling is people that DON'T butter their bread @)@ I mean, how is bread supposed to be able to slide down your throat otherwise? Bread is about as slippery as antiskid coating in a shower :O
> 
> HAHA so, how do you folks (including Mr Hammer there with onions) make Egg Salad?


1) I don't know how buttering the inside of the sandwich assists in the mobility of the bread.

2) Egg likes green onions and/or chives. It also likes a bit of curry powder sometimes (though not with chives or green onion). It definitely does like finely minced celery and red pepper, and fresh dill. It does NOT like blenders or anything that would destroy its chunkiness.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> 1) I don't know how buttering the inside of the sandwich assists in the mobility of the bread.
> 
> 2) Egg likes green onions and/or chives. It also likes a bit of curry powder sometimes (though not with chives or green onion). It definitely does like finely minced celery and red pepper, and fresh dill. It does NOT like blenders or anything that would destroy its chunkiness.


XDD I do not know how to explain it, but I just do not fathom unbuttered bread. Mind you, I also have a hard time eating peanut butter more than once or twice a year too.

Eggs also do like capers, and jalapeños, and I am so going to give the curry idea a go


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I used to room with a guy that would make egg salad, sardine and garlic sandwichs. Took me awhile to try one but you know, they weren't half bad at all.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

For me it's finely grated carrot, finely diced red onion and celery, a wee dab of mirace whip lots of pepper and a dash of salt and of course egg. No butter on the toast! Mmmm love egg salad.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm hungry now!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mhammer said:


> ... It also likes a bit of curry powder sometimes ....


:rockon2: this totally rocked! Gotta say thank you for this suggesting for sure!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad I was able to help out. If I'm not mistaken I think one can get curry mayonnaise at Loblaws. That may make the task of incorporating the curry flavour a little easier to do without having to bash the egg around too much to distribute it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been a while since I made egg salad. I need to make some.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I love egg salad sandwiches too, but do I love it enough to bump a 12 year old thread for it? I gotta think about this one.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I was on a forum looking up something and at the end of the thread the moderator said "Thread locked to prevent further necro-thread resurrection."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I love egg salad sandwiches too, but do I love it enough to bump a 12 year old thread for it? I gotta think about this one.


Just let it sit on the counter at room temp for about another week.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What makes it egg “salad”? The fact that it has mayo in it?
does that mean if i put mayo on a BLT I’m eating bacon salad? Or on a burger, is it hamburger salad?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> What makes it egg “salad”? The fact that it has mayo in it?
> does that mean if i put mayo on a BLT I’m eating bacon salad? Or on a burger, is it hamburger salad?


You might be on to something there. However, they also say you don't win friends with salad, so you'd better leave the whole thing alone.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Diablo said:


> What makes it egg “salad”? The fact that it has mayo in it?
> does that mean if i put mayo on a BLT I’m eating bacon salad? Or on a burger, is it hamburger salad?


Ingredients are chopped / shredded into pieces and combined with a dressing to make them taste better.

Most modern legislative bills are salads.

What is the record here for resurrecting a thread that has (often justly) died long ago? Does @butterknucket hold the record?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I love egg salad sandwiches!!! If you are daring, try this: 

After you make your "traditional" egg salad (eggs, mayo, S&P) add Curry powder, and Craisins! It's kinda wacky, but I tried it and make it all the time now.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> What makes it egg “salad”? The fact that it has mayo in it?
> does that mean if i put mayo on a BLT I’m eating bacon salad? Or on a burger, is it hamburger salad?


Depends on how you make it I guess. Add some fresh chopped green onion, a bit of lettuce and some fresh chopped garlic to the mix and you have a salad.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't fully understand the "salad" thing either. Egg salad, tuna salad, salmon salad, are sandwich fillings! A "salad" is generally in a bowl, no?? I wouldn't put "pasta salad" on bread any sooner than I'd put a giant bowl of egg salad on the table as a side. 

But, like so many things, it probably made sense once. Take roast beef... it's called "roast" beef because it _used_ to be roasted... over fire!!! With the invention of the oven, it technically should have been changed to "baked" beef.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I don't fully understand the "salad" thing either. Egg salad, tuna salad, salmon salad, are sandwich fillings! A "salad" is generally in a bowl, no?? I wouldn't put "pasta salad" on bread any sooner than I'd put a giant bowl of egg salad on the table as a side.
> 
> But, like so many things, it probably made sense once. Take roast beef... it's called "roast" beef because it _used_ to be roasted... over fire!!! With the invention of the oven, it technically should have been changed to "baked" beef.


Aren't most salads on a plate? Like this?








Why not put a bowl of egg salad on the table as a side?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Aren't most salads on a plate? Like this?
> View attachment 351010
> 
> Why not put a bowl of egg salad on the table as a side?
> View attachment 351011


Are you suggesting the croutons are the bread of the sandwich??? Very clever if you are!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Are you suggesting the croutons are the bread of the sandwich??? Very clever if you are!


What's a Ceaser Salad but lettuce, cheese and dried bread with some salad dressing (which is just fancy mayo)? Some people add chicken, some bacon....why not add mushed up hard boiled eggs instead. I suppose some would argue that if the bread is broken it's a salad and if it's not it's a sandwich.....could be either. I suppose it might depend if it's open faced or closed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> What's a Ceaser Salad but lettuce, cheese and dried bread with some salad dressing (which is just fancy mayo)? Some people add chicken, some bacon....why not add mushed up hard boiled eggs instead. I suppose some would argue that if the bread is broken it's a salad and if it's not it's a sandwich.....could be either. I suppose it might depend if it's open faced or closed.


I guess you could argue that adding hard boiled eggs is adding chicken.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Egg farts. 

Is there anything finer? Seriously.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Egg farts.
> 
> Is there anything finer? Seriously.


Yes...

Prune juice farts. They're nasty and they don't disperse. Try it at Walmart some time.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Yes...
> 
> Prune juice farts. They're nasty and they don't disperse. Try it at Walmart some time.


crop dusting or in line for the checkouts?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> crop dusting or in line for the checkouts?


Either, or the aisle with several socker moms. You want maximum agitation. Just be careful and don't push too hard. That might result in 'issues' for you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Either, or the aisle with several socker moms. You want maximum agitation. Just be careful and don't push too hard. That might result in 'issues' for you.


the only issue I can see with your plan is that it takes place at Walmart. At Walmart, would anyone even notice?? I don't know about you, but I hate to waste a good fart.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> the only issue I can see with your plan is that it takes place at Walmart. At Walmart, would anyone even notice?? I don't know about you, but I hate to waste a good fart.


They would notice if you weren't wearing pajama pants.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Egg farts.
> 
> Is there anything finer? Seriously.


Yup, pickled boiled egg and pickled sausage and beer farts tho they are not as bad as pickled pigs feet ones.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I guess you could argue that adding hard boiled eggs is adding chicken.


Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> What makes it egg “salad”? The fact that it has mayo in it?
> does that mean if i put mayo on a BLT I’m eating bacon salad? Or on a burger, is it hamburger salad?


Nope but it could be a BLT Caeser salad.








6 Ways to Upgrade a Caesar salad


There is no salad more ubiquitous than the caesar, a go-to classic found on menus everywhere from diners to golf clubs to the pricey steakhouse you’ve been dying to try. But if you’re a bit bored with the traditional version, you’re in luck. There are tons of potential ways to tweak or upgrade...




www.chowhound.com


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


Well, it was the egg that got laid and not the chicken.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My favorite Christmas time snack (not sure why it's only Christmas) is real pickled onions. Not the sweet North American kind, the hardcore British kind. Pair that with some aged cheddar, and it is so delicious! My wife however has forbidden me from eating it. Especially when I wash it all down with a Guinness. It produces lethal levels of noxious gas! I've cleared myself out of bed a couple times!! And we know how hard that is.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977 (Nov 10, 2016)

I like my egg salad sammies in the from of just a devilled egg. extra paprika and dash of cayenne. 

I'll see myself out.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I never eat eggs because they gross me out and always have. Egg salad stinks. The smell is so bad, I could gag when my wife makes it. If you guys like it, more power to you. 😖


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> My favorite Christmas time snack (not sure why it's only Christmas) is real pickled onions. Not the sweet North American kind, the hardcore British kind. Pair that with some aged cheddar, and it is so delicious! My wife however has forbidden me from eating it. Especially when I wash it all down with a Guinness. It produces lethal levels of noxious gas! I've cleared myself out of bed a couple times!! And we know how hard that is.
> 
> View attachment 351144


I once ate tuna salad with pork n beans and the gas that was produced cleared out the whole house. It lingered for a very long time. It was damned nasty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> I once ate tuna salad with pork n beans and the gas that was produced cleared out the whole house. It lingered for a very long time. It was damned nasty.



I've heard that's what caused the Halifax explosion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Egg salad sandwiches are great, my bride makes really good egg salad.

I tend to believe almost everything is better with onion and bacon, including ESSs, but I'm fine either way. 

Too much mayo is NOT a good thing. Some folks like a lot more mayo than me.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't eat eggs at all and never did, but egg salad is some of the most vile smelling stuff in existence. My wife eats it. I stay away when she does.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Use a "Miracle Whip" type dressing, not the much-less-sweet mayonnaise.
2) Chop up celery and sweet onions very fine. Some finely-chopped pickle can also improve things.
3) Fresh chives and/or fresh dill.
4) Lettuce can improve it but detracts from the "bread traction" that keeps the egg in the sandwich rather than on your lap.
5) My late aunt used to put a thin slice of tomato and thin slice of cheese in the egg salad sandwiches she would make. Tasted great but again would undermine the traction that keeps the egg inside the sandwich.

Light rye bread with caraway seeds and a big glass of lemon ice tea. And, almost needless to say, a handful of potato chips on the side. Miss Vickie's "spicy dill pickle" are a good choice.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> 1) Use a "Miracle Whip" type dressing, not the much-less-sweet mayonnaise.


You opt _for_ Miracle Whip?!?!?!?!?!










I bought that sh*t accidentally a few months ago. I made one sandwich, egg salad of course, and then it sat unused till I finally pitched it. It tasted like a normal egg salad, that had 15lbs of granulated sugar dropped in it!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Best Egg Salad recipe is curry powder & Craisins. That's right, Craisins... not too many, or I will contradict my above post about too sweet. But a sprinkle, and a couple of dashes of curry powder is awesome! You may need to add a bit more mayo than normal to offset the additions.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> You opt _for_ Miracle Whip?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 377638
> 
> ...


lol..i cringed a little when i read that.Ive always hated miracle whip..Real mayo for me..And the only time i use it is with tuna.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It CAN be sweet, yes, but no one says you have to use ladles full of the stuff. My wife insists on purchasing the half-fat Hellman's stuff, and I have to say it is seriously handicapped in terms of flavour. If you were suggesting that "whipped dressing" couldn't hold a candle to homemade mayo, I might agree with you.

Curry powder and dried cranberries might be interesting, although proportions would be critical, and cranberries would need to be chopped.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am a Miracle Whip guy, I do not use it often or much of it. I like a bit of mustard in my ESS and prefer it on buns with lettuce. Wee bit of paprika sprinkled in is good as well.

Dammit now I want one!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I love egg salad sandwiches, one of my favourite lunch items. But I find its prep time and general orchestration just doesn't jibe with its consume time - inhaling the sammich in about 2 or 3 minutes in my case. So it's a take-out/restaurant item for me.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

mhammer said:


> It CAN be sweet, yes, but no one says you have to use ladles full of the stuff. My wife insists on purchasing the half-fat Hellman's stuff, and I have to say it is seriously handicapped in terms of flavour.


Thats usually what i buy,lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Does anyone else think it's weird that most shops ask if you want Mayo on your egg salad sandwich?


I can honestly say I have never bought/ordered an egg salad sandwich. It’s only ever been on deli platters ordered in for groups at work, or made at home. my eastern european frugality prevents me from ordering things in restaurants that would be indiscernible from if I made them at home, for a fraction of the cost and minimal skill/effort.

i assume your point would be that asking for mayo, would be like when people ask for salt packets for the fries at McDonald’s which are already pretty salty?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

They take too long to make for me, but sure are delicious. Never was asked at a shop for mayo w/ my sandwich though. Obvious warning: Safeway & Superstore egg salad sandwiches are only mediocre.

Best ESS I ever had was at the Sunflower Cafe at Crescent Beach. Not sure if they still make them the same way post-COVID.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I can honestly say I have never bought/ordered an egg salad sandwich. It’s only ever been on deli platters ordered in for groups at work, or made at home. my eastern european frugality prevents me from ordering things in restaurants that would be indiscernible from if I made them at home, for a fraction of the cost and minimal skill/effort.
> 
> i assume your point would be that asking for mayo, would be like when people ask for salt packets for the fries at McDonald’s which are already pretty salty?


I'm the same way... like the person in your group who orders a grilled cheese at a restaurant. WHAT?? 

To be honest, I find that with most places now. Other than the "_we're out, lets grab something quick_" kinda thing, or an ethnic food I just can't get right, we eat better when I cook at home. It's cheaper, better, the booze isn't 7/8ths of your bill, and (best of all) no DD needed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the most egg salad sandwiches I have eaten came from vending machines, when I had to work late in the lab and nothing else was open. 

At McMaster, we had this one rat, named Chuck, who had been removed from his mother and reared artificially. Not sure what the purpose was, because it wasn't our lab's animal. Chuck was a bit of a porker, probably because so many people fed him. He was also "different" in his behaviour. Because of his size, he couldn't really reach all the corners of his body to groom himself, so he would have to be bathed. He would make the same squeals the babies do, even though, at 2yrs of age he was pretty mature. We arranged a "date" for him once - he had lived a pretty solitary life - and instinct told him there was *something* he was supposed to do, but he had little idea what. He was furiously humping her shoulder, poor thing. She didn't even get any egg salad sandwich out of the tryst.

In any event, I mention Chuck because if he could hear and smell the cellophane wrapper being removed from an egg salad sandwich from the vending machine, he was on overdrive, standing at the edge of his cage and impatiently pushing his snout up against the bars for a taste.


----------

